# Tabs for Shawn Lane's "Once Upon A Time In The West"



## Charles (May 13, 2011)

Looking to do a cover of this, will give a shout out in the video to anyone here who can hook me up with a Guitar Pro tab.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dyingsea (May 13, 2011)

Man I've been in the same boat for years. I've got pieces of it worked out but nothing nearing a whole. I don't think Shawn ever played the exact version twice and the problem is all the improv in the middle of the piece. I guess you could stick to the main melody throughout but what fun is that? Jason Macedo (a friend of Shawns) years ago mentioned having tabs for this piece and others for a possible Shawn tab book release. Nothing ever came of that as far as I know.


----------



## lobee (May 14, 2011)

You might do what Shawn did and get inspired by the movie and Ennio Morricone's epic scores and come up with your own version.










Sorry that's all the help I can be.


----------

